# Amber LED Rear Turn Signals



## kered (Jun 16, 2018)

I've seen a lot of posts here about converting to LED lighting for headlights, interior lights, rear lights, etc., but nothing about converting the rear turn signals to amber LED. Does anyone know if this is possible with the OEM tail light housing? I like the design of the turn signals and would prefer to retain the design, but just change the color.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

kered said:


> I've seen a lot of posts here about converting to LED lighting for headlights, interior lights, rear lights, etc., but nothing about converting the rear turn signals to amber LED. Does anyone know if this is possible with the OEM tail light housing? I like the design of the turn signals and would prefer to retain the design, but just change the color.


Yeah I have led bulbs in all my rear bulbs. Check out my build thread. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diode Dynamics


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

quailallstar said:


> Yeah I have led bulbs in all my rear bulbs. Check out my build thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



I'm interested in reading up on what you've done however the search engine on this thread is atrocious.

Could you link it in a reply?

Thanks.


----------

